# MKV Gti 2.0T FSI



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm trying to learn as much as possible about WAI before installing the Snow Performance MAF based kit. They provide a 150psi pump, nozzles provided are 175, 225 & 375ml/min. I will be getting the APR 100 Octane re-flash and run 93 Octane fuel with the WAI. Any suggestions or tips for this engine from your experience?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MKV Gti 2.0T FSI (SDM)*

You have a MAF controller that's specifically intended for FSI, correct? If so, you're in the clear. If not, then you'll need to exchange it for the proper version. Secondly, it sounds like you've got the "standard" (i.e. seller doesn't want to think and gives you what's on the shelf for you to figure out) nozzle package. Did any thought go into the configuration?
P.S. The pump that you've got is set to 150psi from the factory, but is actually rated for adequate flow with significantly higher pressure. This contrasts with pumps supplied in some of the lesser kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Scott, thanks for reply. I have the controller with the three switches you have to set a certain way for the MKV Gti 2.0T FSI engine. The 225ml/min nozzle was recommended for these engines that are putting down around 250whp, I still have the stock KO3. I read with interest your comments about were to place the nozzle to maximize cooling and octane boost. My throttle body pipe is approx 18 inches but seems like Snow are recommending having the nozzle as close to the TB end as possible, seems like I'll then lose out on some of the cooling potential.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SDM)*

I prefer to mount single nozzles farther away from the TB so that more heat is pulled out. Also, the FSI intake ports are optimized for dry flow, so the less "wet" you're throwing at it the better.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

If I place the nozzle closer to the intercooler end of the TB pipe my only concern would be that I'm now going to be spraying a water/meth mix onto the MAP sensor which is located approx mid-way on the TB pipe. Valid concern or not to worry about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SDM)*

If this was my car and I hadn't done this before, I'd probably have the same concern. However, since this ISN'T my car... (just kidding).







No, since we actually have done this before and haven't experienced any issues, I have no problem in recommending this mounting location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have had it down low about 5 inches below the map sensor with zero problems. It's been 9 months now.


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Can anyone please poest pictures of your nozzle set, i my W/M kit is siting in my trunk since juneand i want to install it but im still a little







with a few things regarding this mod plus my controler only has 2 switches
one that says stert an the other full ohh and my kit is maf based, can anyone point me in yhe right direction as to what is the difrence betwen 3 and 2 switches.
Thanks.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Look on the other side of the controller that has the 4-pin plug, should see a round hole with a plastic plug, remove the plug and you will see 3 switches. 2.0T FSI engine should have switch #1 on only.


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*

OOhhh there there they are, ok i i dont really plan to run the 100 oct program with 93 oct. fuel i want to tune it to run the 93 oct with 93 oct fuel so my question is will i have any gains while runing the 93 oct. prog and how about when i switch to 100 oct. prog. with 100 oct with 100 oct fuel in the car will i have to tune it again.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (R_lara2)*

You'll see modest gains with WAI when using the 93 octane program with 93 octane fuel. Mostly it will come from the reduction in intake temperatures and a few other things that I won't get into right now. You'll see maximum gains when using 93 octane fuel with the 100 octane program. With the 100 file/100 octane fuel + WAI, you'll see only slightly better performance than without the WAI. Again, that's mostly because of the colder intake air temperatures.
If you want to learn more about WAI's effects, you can read my posts in this thread from the other day: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3983819.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So really the main benefit of W/M is is running a higher oct prog. with less oct fuel? if so
what is the best way to tune it where do i set it to start tuning, any advise is very appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (R_lara2)*

Well... that's certainly one excellent scenario, yes. There are other optimal setups, as well. As for the the set up... there is a seriously good tuning guide written by savWko from HS Tuning. Do a search and you'll find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
In general, though, you pick your nozzle size/s and pump pressure, mount them according to your goals/strategy, set your trigger point to where you see timing retardation in your data logs, and limit the max boost setting to your peak boost level.


----------

